

Ask YC: Feedback on a way to measure and discover links between your daily activities. - mwerty
http://www.bricolagelabs.com

======
mwerty
Some sample experiments being recorded currently:

 _Weight lifting and Swimming_ \- Does swimming a few laps in the pool at high
intensity immediately after weight lifting help build and maintain muscle
mass?

 _Food & Alcohol_ \- Which foods hold alcohol the best?

We've been curious about these and many other things. We started bricolagelabs
as a place to record your observations and perform "experiments". these could
be anything - productivity when you wake up early/late/ pickup lines/
whatever.

It's related to Seth Roberts' (Shangri La diet) self-experimentation with the
goal of aiding discovery through trial and error.

Would love to get news.yc feedback on this. Thanks!

~~~
breck
Great job. I've actually been working in this space for about 2 years. It's an
interesting development and people are tackling it from a number of angles.

It seems your approach is more descriptive than numerical. That could be good,
a lot of the recent players are more numbers oriented which may turn off most
users.

For a good summary of the field, Google "Me-trics", who presented at TC50.
You'll find a lot of the competitors listed on various posts discussing Me-
trics. I think the personal analytics/crowd-sourced-research-experiment space
is set for solid growth in the coming years.

I've tried a number of different UI's and a number of different techniques to
mining the data. I don't think the market is quite there yet, so I'm doing
these things on the side until I have the money and technology ready to focus
on it. Anytime you want to chat about it, shoot me an email.

~~~
mwerty
Useful pointer. thx a lot!

I'll be in touch.

